# Jsp in anderer jsp aufrufen / Eventhandling



## JavaUser1 (25. Nov 2005)

Hallo Java-Gemeinde,

1. wie kann ich in einer jsp-Seite eine andere JSP-Seite aufrufen.

    Habe ein Formularfenster(jsp-Seite) in dem Daten eingetragen werden können. 
    Werden die Daten eingetragen und erfolgreich in die DB geschrieben soll ein Infofenster(auch jsp-Seite) mit    
    folgenden Text erscheinen:

    "Daten erfolgreich gespeichert"

     Wie realisiere ich das??

2. Bekomme beim erfolgreichen erstellen(schreiben in die DB) in meiner Bean "Formular erstellen" ein Event zurück.
    Wie behandle ich das Event in der jsp.

    --> Event erfolgreich:          Aufruf des Infofensters: "Daten erfolgreich gespeichert"
    --> Event nicht erfolgreich:  Anderes Infoenster: "Daten wurden nicht gespeichert"


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....


Danke!!


----------



## DreamArtist (25. Nov 2005)

Hallo, sieh dir struts an.
Das ist ein Framework für genau das von dir beschriebene Problem.


----------



## JavaUser1 (30. Nov 2005)

Hi,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!

Arbeite ja auch mit struts. Aber wonach muss ich unter struts suchen um oben genanntes zu realisieren??

Bzw. wie lauten die Befehle, Abfolge??

Ein kleiner Tip, Hinweis wär nicht schlecht.....


----------



## clemson (30. Nov 2005)

du definierst in deinem action-mappign zwei verschiedene action-forwards (bsp. einen "success" und einen "failure" mit jeweils dem pfad).

in der action-klasse entscheidest du bzw. wird entschieden, ob die aktion geglückt ist oder nicht. dementsprechend "returnst" du dann den jeweiligen actionforward (also entweder return mapping.findForward("success"); oder mapping.findForward("failure"))...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Dez 2005)

www.laliluna.de 

www.theserverside.com -> Da gibts 2 oder 3 kostenlose eBooks über Struts


----------



## JavaUser1 (1. Dez 2005)

Hi,

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Jedoch noch eine Frage:

Wenn nun in die Datenbank erfolgreich geschrieben wird (erfolgreiches Event wid zurückgegeben) und das Event für das Infofenster aufgerufen wird, bekomme ich immer den Fehler das er auf ein anderes "State" zugreift.

An was kann dies liegen???

Wo muss ich genau festlegen das das Event für das Infofenster auch aufgerufen wird??



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.....


----------



## clemson (1. Dez 2005)

gib uns mal bitte die genaue fehlermeldung...


----------



## JavaUser1 (2. Dez 2005)

Hi,

die Fehlermeldung lautet:

Framework Error (4): No transition found for event 'projektErstellenMeldung' in state 'ProjektErstAufrufState'

Er greift immer auf ein anderes state zu, und nicht auf das gewünschte.

Muss ich dies irgendow definieren auf welches state er zugreifen soll??


Danke...


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2005)

Hat keiner eine Idee??


----------

